# No places to eat around Califur's new hotel?



## Gushousekai195 (May 11, 2016)

Except for McKinley's Grill, whose menu does not look very tasty to me at all, a glance at Google Maps tells me that there are no places to eat within walking distance of the con.

This cannot be good....


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 11, 2016)

Something I've learned personally dealing with any con or event you go to, if there isn't a restaurant or fast food area where you don't like the food, bring something from home that you'd like instead. Or stop by somewhere and buy food before you go.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 11, 2016)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 11, 2016)

But I live in Huntington Beach and I cannot drive to and from the con like I did when it was still in Irvine.  And, eating out is a part of the con experience to me.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 11, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> But I live in Huntington Beach and I cannot drive to and from the con like I did when it was still in Irvine.  And, eating out is a part of the con experience to me.



True, but maybe give the restaurant a chance? Unless you're vegan or vegetarian. Though they still have stuff that's non dairy and non meat.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 11, 2016)

Try the restaurant out,maybe order some small stuff before going all out and then go from there.
From personal experience/opinion eating out is great but if you can bring your own simple stuff to make or get a hotel room with a kitchenette it makes it even more fun.
Saves money too.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 21, 2016)

Another option would be taking the shuttle to the overflow hotel.  There are lots of places in walking distance of that hotel.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2016)

If you got a room at main hotel, bring your own food.
All rooms are suites, they have mini fridges and microwaves.

I know eating out is way more fun, tho its cheaper to bring own food.

Think of it this way, more money to spend on por..... errr art.


----------



## vidwulf (May 28, 2016)

Hey Vidwulf here, CaliFur Co-Chair!

The hotel has a very nice place to eat. They actually have really great steak, burgers, fish, and veggies (yes, they serve those icky green things). I will say it is a bit pricey, BUT it's worth every penny.
Ok, I know you guys are wanting more and cheaper. We have arranged to have the Cafe near the entrance to the Main Hall opened for snacks and Starbucks. Besides this the concessions stand inside the Expo Hall will also be open with affordable food.
On site we have an event on Saturday called Sancocho which will have an international food court. The tickets are usually 20 dollars but if you show your badge it will only be 10 to get in and there are plenty of different options over there!
With a little planning, if you are staying in either the Main or Overflow Sheraton, you can hop a ride on one of the shuttles to many places in the area. Just North of us is the University of La Verne where there are tons of places to eat and even a pub! You have to book ahead of time, at least 24 hours, to have this service, but if you have your car then it's just a short drive! Ask the front desk for details on the shuttles!
If you hop the shuttle to the Overflow hotel you can get to In-N-Out pretty quickly so that's always a cheap option!

Check out our program book and food guide for maps, addresses, phone numbers, and websites for the places we suggest heading to if you head offsite for food: CaliFur Program and Food Guide

Last of all, if you are hungry and need a snack, stop by Hospitality in the Pinot Noir room (right by the doors before you head out towards the Main Hall) and grab something to eat. As long as you have your badge you can enter and have a snack on us (IE: HAVE A SNACK FOR FREE). Please note that we do not serve full meals here, but if you are really hungry and need something to tide you over, or something, we will have small snacks, while supplies last, for you. We just ask that you save some for everyone.

Sorry one more thing. If you are staying in the Main hotel, don't forget you have a kitchenette in the room which means if you want to bring food you will have access to a fridge and microwave included with your room.


----------



## Ricky (May 28, 2016)

IIRC, McKinley's Grill was a bar and yeah, the menu was mostly bar food but it was decent and they had a good happy hour menu.


----------

